# UBER Banned From Norfolk Naval Base



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

I was stopped from entering NNB this week end at the gate and informed we now need a pass to enter the base. Today I contacted Pass & ID and was told they have no idea what I am talking about and to contact the Business Office at the Navel Exchange.

This I did and there I was informed that UBER is no longer allowed to enter the Norfolk Navy Base to pick up or discharge riders !!!!!!!!!

They have restricted the base to Taxi Cabs only or buses.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Does this surprise anyone? 
With all the UberRapists in the news lately, the US Navy is covering their ass.
Smart!


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like a security issue. It's some of the same reasons Uber has had so many issues getting onto airport grounds. In the post 9/11 era, f you're bringing a car into a government facility, the government wants to know who the driver of that vehicle is.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

If there is a visitor building like the one at JSC NASA, Houston, drivers can park there while the pax is driven there by a co-worker.

JIM2¢W


----------

